# Buzzing fridge!



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Good day, we have just got back from the Cambridge Folk festival, which was really good, Anyway when I switched the fridge to 12volts for travelling it has started to buzz, so I had to leave it off. The fridge is a Dometic RM 7361. Any ideas please. Chas.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The fridge only has a resistive element in it to do the fridge function on 12V, so as long as DC is going into that resistance, there is nothing to make a noise.

Suggest you try running it for a short while on batteries only, without the mains charger.

If that cures the noise, it may be the transformer in the charger buzzing or it is putting too much AC ripple into the DC system.

The other option may be a control relay, but most 12V fridge feeds have just a switch.

Peter


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , i have had this problem before. buzzing noise at the top of fridge behind control panel? i had a blade fuse in a holder under the bonnet for the fridge and it wasnt making a good contact. i removed it and cleaned the contacts and it stopped ( not before stripping down the control panel and finding that the noise is a relay inside) its like the relay is opening and closing really fast making a horrible harsh buzzing sound. happened again a few weeks ago and cured the same way, fuse looked like it had been getting pretty hot though arcing over the bad contact. all the best sean


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've had exactly the same problem intermittently since the van was new, relay buzzing when on 12v and occasionally on 240v. Rapido and Dometic have been unable to determine the exact cause but in desperation have now renewed the whole control panel. It remains to be seen if it cures the problem, I'll be checking the fuseholders if it does it again. 8)


----------

